# مقارنة بين محركات البنزين ومحركات الديزل



## ahmedzhelmy (5 أكتوبر 2009)

[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تمهيد :[/font][/font][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][/font]
تعرف محركات الاحـتراق الداخلي بأنها من الوسـائل الضرورية والحيوية في أداء عمل المركبات (السيارات والشاحنات بأنواعها) وذلك لاحتياجات التنقل من مكان إلى آخر، وكذلك لتنفيذ متطلبات العديد من المؤسسات المختلفة الأنشطة ، كما يستفاد منها في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية في محـطات القوى وفى الرافعات المستخدمة في البناء ....... وغيرها.
تتحول الطاقة الحرارية المتولدة من محركات الاحتراق الداخلي إلى طاقة ميكانيكية يستفاد بها ، وتعتبر الآلات التي يتم بداخلها الحركة الترددية للمكبس من أكثر المحركات إنتشاراً.
تطورت صناعة محركات الاحتراق الداخلي بأنواعها مع تقدم صناعة أدوات وأجهزة القياس الدقيقة ، وتكنولوجـيا المعادن .. حتى أمكن الحصول على كفاءة حرارية عالية ، هذا مع العمل المستمر على تخفيض الوزن بالنسبة إلى القدرة.


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ينور , مقارنة غطت جوانب كتيرة فى الموضوع ده


----------



## ميدو ميكا (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مقارنة جميلة .. جزاك الله خير


----------



## اب جقادو (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مقارنة ممتازة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الكتاب مش موجود يا هندسه


----------



## وائل عبده (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى
مرفق جدول به مقارنة ايضا بين محرك الديزل و البنزين​


----------



## mems0 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لمروركم وتعليقاتكم ، وشكر خاص للمهندس العقاب الهرم على إضافته الجدول بالملف المرفق
مع تحياتي للجميع ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*الأستاذ الدكتور / أحمد زكي حلمي*​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​*تحية خاصة من إحدى طلابك في العلم ، علما بأن حضرنك لم تعطيني أي محاضرة ولم أنول شرف أن أكون أحد تلاميذكم ، ولكنني تتلمذت على أيديكم من خلال مؤلفاتكم المتعددة التي فادتني كثيرا .. بل كثيرا جدا جدا.*​*بارك الله فيك وفي علمك وعملك الصالح الذي نستفيد منه وتفيد به العديد من الطلاب والمهندسين في شتى مجالات الهندسة الميكانيكية.*​*أسأل الله عز وجل أن ينعم عليكم بالصحة والعافية وطول العمر.*​*تليمذك الذي يحب علمك ويحبك في الله*​*م.أحمد خيري*​​


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (30 يناير 2010)

الف شكر للدكتور احمد علي مؤلفاته المفيدة 
بارك الله فيك وحفظك لامة الاسلام


----------



## سمير شربك (31 يناير 2010)

مقارنة وافية وكافي وألف شكر لكم 
أيضا يمكن دراسة محركات 1 - 2 
ومقارنة نظام الوقود بنزين وديزل 
في الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t176318.html
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## hussam yusuf (31 يناير 2010)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل شكرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## jouini87 (6 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم،موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## ahmed malik (7 يونيو 2011)

شكر للمهندس العقاب الهرم على إضافته الجدول بالملف المرفق وفقك الله .


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (7 يونيو 2011)

تحياتي واعتزازي لكل من اضاف واعطى جزء من وقته لينور لنا الطريق بكلمة او معلومة مفيدة وسلامي لكم وشكرا للجميع


----------

